# any one from nottingham



## kanick (Sep 8, 2013)

hi i,m looking for people in notts to start a support group .all ready know 6 people but it would be good to know more.if interested add me as a friend.


----------



## Dominic23 (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi, I'm from Nottingham, maybe interested in a support group. Nice to meet you.


----------

